# Dogs Paws Getting Packed with Snow



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a Golden that seems to have a lot of problem with snow getting packed into her paws. She won't wear any type of boot. Her hair gets quite long between the toes--do you thing a trimming of the hair will help the situation or made her paws get colder? Any other tips/tricks out there besides dog boots?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Trimming the hair our of the paws will take care of the problem for you. Your dog will not have any colder feet because of this.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep... trim it up!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

X 2. Usually it's a problem when the temps are near freezing. There is a product called mushers wax used by sledders that repells the build up of snowballs too. Seems there was a thread in the dog forum some time ago about this and I think someone was using vasoline for the same thing.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good to know! My GWP Remy was pretty much walking on ice cubes by the time we got done with hunting last weekend. He didn't like me trying to break out the clumps, so I let him do it himself in the truck. Guess I'll break out the scissors before our Christmas hunt!


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Musher's Secret is the product.


----------

